# Can You ID these Roaches?



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2020)

And maybe the best way to get rid of them (in my garage) ?

Most are over an inch long. I usually find one every few days or so belly up in the middle of the floor. Have not seen any live ones.

Thanks


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

In Florida they call them palmetto bugs. Just a nicer sounding name than cock roaches.
That's all the help I can give. :wink2:
Raid makes a good ant and roach killer spray.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

They look like German roaches, just use a spray killer and boric acid powder.
You need to kill them all to declare victory.


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I *can ID a couple of them. One is my cousin. The third from the left in the top row was my girlfriend in high school, (Geesh..she's still on her back).*
*Sub
*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a Pest Guy, but, it sounds like something is already poisioning them. You don't usually see dead roaches, like that.


https://extension.umd.edu/hgic/topics/cockroaches


If they're missing legs, it might be a cat.


A type of glue trap like a Roach Motel, will help tell you how bad an infestation there is.


Where are you in general?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2020)

in Virginia Beach. Glue traps will be here tomorrow.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> And maybe the best way to get rid of them (in my garage) ?
> 
> Most are over an inch long. I usually find one every few days or so belly up in the middle of the floor. Have not seen any live ones.
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located? This is a big deal.

Palmetto bugs and german roaches, while related, are very different. The first are merely a bit of a nuisance; the second can be really bad indeed. 

Jimi Hendrix might have said, ". . . but are you, _experienced_?" and I'd say, "_Hell yes I am!_" (About six legged roaches, in any event.)

Those big roaches mostly feed on decaying stuff, like dead leaves. Sometimes they feed on rotting wood (roaches, believe it or not, are related to termites). They're called palmetto bugs because they love to eat decaying palmetto leaves, though any palm leaf will do, trust me. Unless your house is wooden and literally rotting from within, they're not apt to be very interested in you or your family's habitation.

German roaches are very different. They can go out of control, and they will infest your home, and, as in my case, can even short out your dishwasher. (Got it fixed, whew!)

I ask where you are, because the further south you are, the less likely you're going to be able to get rid of big roaches completely. I have them in my place, and the cats like to play with them. In a place like Ohio, you can often get rid of them by finding what they're eating and getting rid of it.

Do please advise.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

P.S.: 

In keeping with Nik's comment, I'm willing to bet you have a bunch of live roaches somewhere. You're finding dead ones most likely because they can't run off when they sense your approach. (Go into your garage at night, no bright lights, stay very quiet, and I'll bet you'll see them.) Or maybe the cat plays a little too rough with them here and there. (I had a kitty that loved to eat them, crunch-crunch-crunch! Chops-licky!)

I see you're in Virginia Beach, so you're likely to have the palmetto bugs around.

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about them.

But, if you really really hate them, get some growth inhibitor, which will kill the babies before they have the chance to grow up and get more babies of their own.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's some growth inhibitor. This is from Amazon, but I'll bet someone in your hood will have it too. 

Mix with water, and spray in the secluded places roaches go. One exposure kills, and best of all, won't hurt you or your pets. Just the bugs. 

https://www.amazon.com/MARTINS-I-G-Regulator-4-oz/dp/B0024E5YE2/ref=sr_1_13?crid=I06UKN5Q7UA6&dchild=1&keywords=cockroach+growth+inhibitor&qid=1600097090&sprefix=cockroach+growth%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-13


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2020)

Should have [posted this to begin with.................

Roachamania

We are retired. We live in Virginia Beach, VA in a 1970 vintage brick ranch on a crawl space with a mother-in-law suite above the garage. Our lot is relatively small. The entire back yard up to the foundation is mulch. The entire right side is concrete. The entire left side is grass. The entire front is concrete and/or 6 ft of river rock. Our crawl space is “sealed” to prevent rat entry. Don’t know if it is “sealed” enough to stop bugs. There is a crawl space entry from our garage covered with a welded mesh wire (for ventilation) We have no children (at home) or pets.

2-3 yrs ago we noticed live roaches inside and mostly outside of our home. We have two outside storage buildings and one large deck box, all of which were infested. Most of the live roaches we saw were over an inch but the 12 or so in the deck box were large AND small. I sent the first pic here of some large ones to a pro, have forgotten who, and they ID’ed the critters as Smokey Browns. Did not get any pics of the small ones. I suspect that the roaches inside our home were brought in by a poor hygiene tenant we had living upstairs.

After consulting with one of the most popular online DIY pest control sources, this is what I have been doing.

Every 60-90 days:
Apply Alternate Talstar Pro, Sylo, and D-Fense SC
Add Tekko Pro GI to every application

Generously soak:
Outside wall up three feet and out into yard 3 ft, with special attention to any wall openings. 
Entire inside perimeter of garage and any wall openings.
Extra soak around vehicle door.
Indoors around all floor / wall protrusions, plumbing, elec, under sinks, washer, refig etc 
(but only if this month’s chem is labeled safe for indoors. …and ONLY on first floor (don’t want to disturb or alarm tenant)

Every 120 -180 days:
Apply Ficam
I suspect I am doing this wrong. I have been applying it in the mulched back yard out to about 10 ft from foundation AND to the same places, inside and out, as the other chems. 

Since starting treatment we have seen only one live roach of the American species? in a bathroom where we have never seen one before. A fluke?? The outside infestations, as best as I can tell, were almost immediately 100% gone, with this caveat. Somehow we are finding a large roach every few days or so belly up in our garage. I think these are the American variety? and understand they like to live outdoors. Where/ Why are they showing up dead in our garage? As far as I know we have no rotting wood, damp areas, cardboard, paper, etc, and for sure nobody is eating in the garage. Second and third pic is of them.

And this is where I am at. Where are these roaches coming from? What type are they? Why are they belly up in the garage? How do I figure this out? What do I do at this point? My wife is freaked out.


----------

